# Climb trunk without spurs?



## chrnolte (Jun 3, 2013)

Good afternoon,

I am a recreational tree climber and artist working onsound and light installations in forests. 

For much of my recent work, I need to install things on tree trunks at positions between 10-20ft above ground. Throwing lines and climbing on a rope often seems overkill, especially if you have to repeat it on 10 different trees in a short time. 

I am wondering about the quickest and smartest way to climb up on a trunk without damaging the tree. I have once tried to do it with slings only and it was a long and cumbersome effort. I realized I have D-rings on my New Tribe saddle to whom I can attach a lanyard in a way that looks like the guys going up with spurs. I guess the solution to my question would be two slings for my feet which I can adjusted and reposition separately?

Are there any tricks to the trade that make this effort more effortless? 

Thanks,

Christoph 

(Special price for the person that knows a way to get down fast after the climb, e.g. tying a rope around the trunk so you can first belay and then retrieve the rope...)


----------



## Limbrat (Jun 3, 2013)

A ladder for those heights is definitely your best bet. Tie your ladder off to the tree at the top rung and lanyard around the trunk as well. Makes a solid work platform if you're only working on one side of the tree. If I'm coming down a rope in a hurry, I use a figure 8.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jun 4, 2013)

Definitely a tied in ladder, although I'm not sure why you feel like setting a rope takes a long time. A quick toss over a lower limb and you're set. As far as coming down, double your rope over a limb and put both legs through a large rescue eight, zip down and pull the rope out.


----------



## chrnolte (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks, guys, for these helpful hints. Del: That running bowline idea sounds great for coming down quickly.

I work in contexts where large ladders are pretty much not an option (far away from road access - need to carry/stroll everything). 

Neither does the good old limb technique help much: The best spaces for my installations are these "forest cathedrals" - high, high, high "column" trunks where the first branch can be cumbersome to reach with a throwline (will need to invest in a slingshot soon...). Often, they are conifers, and you don't really want to hang on their lowest branches anyway. So I was truly looking for a way to climb up trunks at a speed close to that you get with spurs, but without damaging the trees.

As it looks like the three of you are all experts in the field, I assume there's no quick-and-easy established way for this and may start experimenting with quickly adjustable slings for my feet...

Thank you!


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jun 4, 2013)

TREEWALKER Treestands are super lightweight aluminum, portable climbing treestands. The Promag series two piece climbing tree stands feature the comfortable EasyGlide adjustable treestand seat.

For what you're doing this could be an option. Just an idea. Good Luck, Jeff


----------



## TreeAce (Jun 4, 2013)

Del_ said:


> If carrying a ladder around is too much of a burden you could use a pole saw to set a rope around the trunk to climb.



use a pole saw head but take the blade off. I use one often for setting ropes. We simply call it "the hook". Taking the blade off just makes it more handy and eliminates snagging your rope with the blade.


----------



## StrataTree (Jun 4, 2013)

So I was understanding that you didn't need to get very high, so you're saying that a Bigshot will reach those lower limbs on the giants you will be climbing. This might not help you, but check out the "micro frog" setup on YouTube. It is rather gear intensive( not too bad, just costly) but also a light weight easy to hike with system and great if the need arose to go high! The setup would go great with a new Bigshot! Sounds interesting, what you're doing! Have fun and be safe! Always try out new gear slow and low!


----------



## climb4fun (Jun 5, 2013)

lol, im surprised it took me this long to think of it. Climbing Sticks, Tree Steps & Tree Climbing Equipment : Cabela's

use to use them for hunting all the time. the latter is in short sections that you put together and strap in as you go up. easy to pack in and light. although i would still say that you should set a lifeline in up top if your working because these climbing sticks can occasionally do something stupid. you can buy them at any big outdoor store. be safe and have fun.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jun 5, 2013)

chrnolte said:


> Thanks, guys, for these helpful hints. Del: That running bowline idea sounds great for coming down quickly.
> 
> I work in contexts where large ladders are pretty much not an option (far away from road access - need to carry/stroll everything).
> 
> ...



I guess I'm still wrapping my brain around why an srt system won't work in this situation. The reason we use it is it is the fastest, easiest and safest way up a tree without spurs. Believe me if there was a faster or easier way I would be all over it. How high on average to the first limb? It could be more of a technique issue than an equipment issue.I use a petzl rig system and up and down 10-20' is a breeze.


----------



## miko0618 (Jun 6, 2013)

there is a method of climbing where you use a lanyard and a strap that ties to your feet or ankles. the strap on your feet half chokes the tree. tropical people do it. I wouldn't. they make strap on tree steps. they use a ratchet/lashing strap. I would do a butterfly knot halfway on my rope. feed a tail through choking the tree. install an 8 to the tail and soft lock it. advance it up as you go. unlock it, rappel to each step to remove them. once on the ground, remove the 8 and pull on the other end of the rope. your always secured, free to hang and ready to descend. you could make a foot ascender that chokes the tree like you said. theres a small tubular telescoping ladder that would work great 12.5 Ft Aluminum Telescoping Ladder - Professional Series - ANSI A14.2 Type 1A Certified to 300 Lbs ; EN131 Certified to 330 lbs - Amazon.com


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jun 13, 2013)

You're going to carry lights and speakers to these trees, but can't carry a 20' extension ladder. I'm old and weak, but jeez. Suck it up buttercup, pack in the ladder.


----------



## kaneabel (Jul 4, 2013)

pole saw heads make great hanger pullers. With enough finesse a guy can keep his hangers stacked neatly with it as well.


----------

